# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Πρόβλημα με touch screen σε smartphone

## limas

Καλησπέρα,

καλή ανάσταση να έχουμε. 

Εχω ένα θέμα με ένα smartphone(samsung gt-i8260). Είναι μιας φίλης και είχαμε βγει ένα βράδυ και το πρωι το κινητό της βρέθηκε με σπασμένη την μπροστά οθονη. Οι κρύσταλλοι δεν έχουν θέμα. Μόνο ή εξωτερική οθόνη. Τα πλήκτρα volume up/down, on/off, menu δουλεύουν κανονικά. 

Αλλαξα την εξωτερική οθονη με μια καινούργια αλλα τίποτα. Πατάω πάνω στο touch αλλα δεν ανταποκρίνεται.

Ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
To digitizer ήταν ΟΕΜ ή no name? Υποθέτω όχι οριτζιναλ γιατί η Samsung τα δίνει ως bundle (οθόνη και digitizer μαζί). Μερικές φορές τα β' διαλογής απλά δεν παίζουν. Επίσης σιγουρέψου ότι το έχεις τοποθετήσει σωστά και εννοώ να έχουν κουμπώσει καλά και σωστά όλα τα flex cables και φυσικά αυτό του digitizer.

----------


## limas

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
> To digitizer ήταν ΟΕΜ ή no name? Υποθέτω όχι οριτζιναλ γιατί η Samsung τα δίνει ως bundle (οθόνη και digitizer μαζί). Μερικές φορές τα β' διαλογής απλά δεν παίζουν. Επίσης σιγουρέψου ότι το έχεις τοποθετήσει σωστά και εννοώ να έχουν κουμπώσει καλά και σωστά όλα τα flex cables και φυσικά αυτό του digitizer.


Καλημέρα,

είναι ολα καλα κουμπωμένα. Τα έχω τσεκάρει. Επίσης, αυτο που ανησυχουσε από την αρχή ήταν ότι το ξεωτερικό γυαλί, το αρχικό το σπασμένο, δεν ανταποκρινόταν. Το ίδιο κάνει και το καινούργιο. Ναι, δεν ειναι αυθεντικό.

Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## windmill82

Στα Ι8260 υπαρχει ξεχωριστα το touch panel με την lcd. Δυο ειναι τα πιθανοτερα σενάρια . 
1. το touch panel που πηρες ειναι ιμιτασιον και δεν λειτουργει.
2. ο μικρος κονεκτορας στον οποιο κουμπωνει το touch με την lcd εχει σπασει στο κουμπωμα. 
Το να εγινε ζημια στην πλακέτα ειναι μαλλον σπανιο.

----------


## limas

> Στα Ι8260 υπαρχει ξεχωριστα το touch panel με την lcd. Δυο ειναι τα πιθανοτερα σενάρια . 
> 1. το touch panel που πηρες ειναι ιμιτασιον και δεν λειτουργει.
> 2. ο μικρος κονεκτορας στον οποιο κουμπωνει το touch με την lcd εχει σπασει στο κουμπωμα. 
> Το να εγινε ζημια στην πλακέτα ειναι μαλλον σπανιο.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα πώ αν ειναι στον πωλητή να μου στείλει άλλο. Να δουμε.

----------


## limas

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα πώ αν ειναι στον πωλητή να μου στείλει άλλο. Να δουμε.


Να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τραβηξω τα νουμερα από το τηλέφωνο με κάποιο τροπο αφου η οθονη δεν δουλεύει;

----------


## manolo

Το συνδέεις στον υπολογιστή σου και εφόσον κατά τ' άλλα το κινητό λειτουργεί, με το Samsung Kies κατεβάζεις όλα τα τηλέφωνα αλλά και ό,τι άλλο αρχείο έχεις στο κινητό στον υπολογιστή σου και τα σώζεις εκεί.

----------


## maxmad

υπαρχει καποιος τροπος ωστε να γινει calibration το touchscreen?
Πολλα touch απο το ebay εχουν προβληματα calibration , μηπως υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ρυθμιζονται... ειτε απο το κιν ειτε απο εξωτερικο εργαλειο.

----------


## manolo

Εδώ θα δεις κάποιες πληροφορίες.
Αν και τα σχετικά πιο καινούργια smartphones ως επί το πλείστον δε χρειάζονται calibration.

----------


## limas

> Το συνδέεις στον υπολογιστή σου και εφόσον κατά τ' άλλα το κινητό λειτουργεί, με το Samsung Kies κατεβάζεις όλα τα τηλέφωνα αλλά και ό,τι άλλο αρχείο έχεις στο κινητό στον υπολογιστή σου και τα σώζεις εκεί.


Εβαλα το usb καλωδιο, αλλά ενώ βλέπει την συκευή και βλέπω ότι κάνει εγκατάσταση του προγράμματος οδήγησης, μετα δεν μου ανοιγει την συσκευη. Βέβαια με το kies δεν το δοκίμασα...

----------


## manolo

Δοκίμασε και με το Kies.

----------


## limas

> Δοκίμασε και με το Kies.


Ευχαριστώ. Θα δοκιμάσω και θα ξαναποστάρω να ενημερώσω.

----------


## arion63

φιλε καλησπέρα στην ταινία του digitalizer είχε κολλημένο επάνω ταινία προστατευτική αν είχε καθάρισε με λίγο καθαρό οινόπνευμα τα άκρα το έπαθα και εγώ με την οθόνη που άλλαξα στο tablet και ήταν και γνήσια και δεν μου την διάβαζε μετά από τον καθαρισμό όλα ok και κοίτα και το κούμπωμα

----------


## limas

> φιλε καλησπέρα στην ταινία του digitalizer είχε κολλημένο επάνω ταινία προστατευτική αν είχε καθάρισε με λίγο καθαρό οινόπνευμα τα άκρα το έπαθα και εγώ με την οθόνη που άλλαξα στο tablet και ήταν και γνήσια και δεν μου την διάβαζε μετά από τον καθαρισμό όλα ok και κοίτα και το κούμπωμα


Ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω. Δηλαδή το touch πρέπει να πατα πάνω σε κάποιο σημείο; Δεν αντιλαμβάνεται θερμότητα ή πίεση (αναλογα την συσκευή) και στη συνεχεια να την μετατρεπει σε σημα που περνα στην κεντρική μητρική;

----------


## limas

Δοκιμασα και με το Kies, αλλά επειδή είναι κλειδωμένη η οθόνη με κωδικό δεν με αφήνει να κατεβάσω τα αρχεία.

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

> Δοκιμασα και με το Kies, αλλά επειδή είναι κλειδωμένη η οθόνη με κωδικό δεν με αφήνει να κατεβάσω τα αρχεία.


Αν πάντως θέλεις να βγάλεις τον κωδικό μπορείς να κάνεις μια επαναφορά εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων μέσω της recovery. Δεν χρειάζεται να δουλεύει το touch μιας και τη χειρίζεσαι με τα πλήκτρα vol +/-  και power.
Για να μπεις σε recovery πατάς το home button, vol up, power button και μόλις εκκινήσει θα σε βάλει στο μενού.
Από εκεί επιλέγεις _Wipe Data/Factory Reset_ και μετά reboot. Ο κωδικός κλειδώματος θα φύγει και το τηλέφωνο θα ανοίξει. Μαζί βέβαια θα χάσεις και ότι ρυθμίσεις έχεις κάνει σχετικά με ήχους κλήσεις κτλ. Αλλά ξαναφτιάχνονται αυτά!

----------


## limas

Ευχαριστω.
Με το _Wipe Data/Factory Reset_ _δεν χανεις δεδομενα, φωτογραφίες και επαφές;;_

----------


## MAGOS_MERLIN

> Ευχαριστω.
> Με το _Wipe Data/Factory Reset_ _δεν χανεις δεδομενα, φωτογραφίες και επαφές;;_


Όχι δεν χάνεις τίποτα απο φωτογραφίες και δεδομένα.

----------


## windmill82

> Όχι δεν χάνεις τίποτα απο φωτογραφίες και δεδομένα.


Εγω νομιζω οτι διαγράφονται τα πάντα και η συσκευή ξεκινάει οπως οταν την αγόρασες πρώτη φορά , δηλαδή εντελως άδεια.

----------

